
Gandalf: A library and CLI to control port forwarding to jailbroken iOS devices - chess
https://github.com/onlinemediagroup/ocaml-usbmux
======
irq
Just curious, why is there no list of specific iOS devices this tool supports?
At the very least, I assume it doesn't work with any recent non-jb'd iOS
devices, like iPhone 6+, possibly not even iPhone 5 or 4 - but this is just
speculation. Which is why I wish there was a list of supported devices / OS
versions.

~~~
e_d_g_a_r
This is just for jailbroken devices, should work for any iOS version that
speaks usbmuxd, which is the same thing that iTunes uses...which means all of
them. I use this with iPhone 4, 4s, iPad 2, iPhone 5.

------
e_d_g_a_r
My partner posted this for me, I'm really proud of this because its written in
OCaml and its a great example of real world functional programming.

~~~
iheartmemcache
I voted it up solely because it was OCaml, haha. Not really too novel, I'm
afraid, but an interesting take on the RSA SecurID via PAM nonetheless.

Tangentially, I think you can do this without Jailbreaking via services like :
[https://www.appaloosa-store.com/](https://www.appaloosa-store.com/). Or maybe
[http://bumaociyuan.github.io/ios/2015/07/17/self-signed-
cert...](http://bumaociyuan.github.io/ios/2015/07/17/self-signed-certificates-
in-ios.html) and
[https://github.com/bumaociyuan/zxIpaServer](https://github.com/bumaociyuan/zxIpaServer)
though I might be wrong. (I.e., you no longer need to to JB, you an just put
the signed .ipa on a website and it will install.) I haven't had an iPhone in
years to test it, but I'd be interested to know.

